

Map the earth in real-time using drones on the Internet with DroneDeploy - jonomillin
http://www.suasnews.com/2014/10/31964/create-your-own-google-earth-in-real-time-with-dronedeploys-mapping-engine-for-drones/

======
jonomillin
Full disclosure: I'm one of the founders of DroneDeploy and we're hiring :)

Feel free to mail jobs@dronedeploy.com if you're excited about controlling
flying robots through the cloud, or visit www.dronedeploy.com to learn more.

------
jonomillin
You can also see an example of it in action here:
[https://twitter.com/DroneDeploy/status/524649622631759872](https://twitter.com/DroneDeploy/status/524649622631759872)

